# Pure RE XXX Sex Appeal



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

New re Audio® XXX18 D2 18" XXX Series Car Stereo Subwoofer Sub Woofer XXX18D2 | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RE-Audio-XX...oofers_Enclosures&hash=item460d260a68&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RE-AUDIO-2-...oofers_Enclosures&hash=item5aef204d35&vxp=mtr


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

We've got one of those sitting out on our sales counter next to an 18" MMATS Juggernaut and the XXX dwarfs it.

After installing a few of them though, I can tell you that they look better than they sound.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol true dat


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

> One-Way, Linear Excursion -Xmax: 54 mm


wow


----------

